# Aktuelle ISPConfig Installation ändern



## pabatribick (29. Dez. 2014)

Hallo ich bins wieder!

Ich habe vor einigen Monaten auf meinem Debian-Server ISP-Config installiert mit dem Paketmanager apt apache2 mysql usw installiert.
Nun möchte ich aber Apache und PHP selbst Kompilieren, gibt's irgendetwas zu beachten? Config verändern von ISPConfig?

Oder gar komplett alles removen inklusive ispconfig (sind eh nicht wirklich viele daten in ispconfig) und dann alles nochmals neu installieren, nur eben pache und php selbst kompilieren. Meint ihr, dass es zu probleme kommen wird? Der Grund weshalb ich Apache und PHP selbst Kompilieren möchte, ist einfach die aktualität der Pakete, die leider sehr veraltet von Debian sind.


----------



## robotto7831a (30. Dez. 2014)

Bei dotdeb.org bekommst du aktuelle PHP und MySQL Pakete für Debian.


----------



## nowayback (30. Dez. 2014)

du kannst dir zusätzliche php versionen kompilieren und in ispconfig einbinden. schau mal auf howtoforge.com, da gibts fertige tutorials dafür.


----------



## logifech (30. Dez. 2014)

Würde mich aber auch rein aus Interesse mal Interessieren ob es Möglich ist eine selbst Kompillierte Apache2.4 oder Nginx installation mit ISPConfig nutzen zu können?


----------



## wotan2005 (30. Dez. 2014)

Solange die Pfade ISPConfig konform sind, gibt es damit keine Probleme.


----------



## logifech (30. Dez. 2014)

Dann hätte ich das nen Feature Request und zwar da sman die Pfade unter Systemeinstellungen ggf. anpassen kann etc. @Till kann man das aufnehmen im Feature Request?


----------



## pabatribick (30. Dez. 2014)

Hallo

habe es heute um 01:00 durchgeführt, funktioniert, bis auf die Apache Pfade, denn die sind nun anders (/usr/local/apache2) und crontab zickt rum und lädt mir nicht mehr meine crontab files aus den Ordnern... Und die vHosts von Apache 2.4.10 dürften auch nicht mehr so funktionieren wie früher d.h. ich kann derzeit nicht ins ISPC Menü einsteigen. Jemand ne Idee?


Dotdeb ist mir schon bekannt, aber leider fehlt mir da eben Apache2  Gibt ja scheinbar keine Backports für Apache?


----------



## nowayback (30. Dez. 2014)

warum brauchst du nen separaten apache2? davon abgesehen kannst du apache2 mit den richtigen parametern komplilieren, sodass es wieder in den debian spezifischen verzeichnissen liegt und somit funktioniert auch ispconfig weiterhin problemlos


----------



## nowayback (30. Dez. 2014)

Zitat von logifech:


> Würde mich aber auch rein aus Interesse mal Interessieren ob es Möglich ist eine selbst Kompillierte Apache2.4 oder Nginx installation mit ISPConfig nutzen zu können?


Mit nginx hab ich das schon paar mal gemacht. ist kein problem wenn die pfade passen

siehe hier:
https://www.howtoforge.de/forum/threads/problem-bei-einbindung-von-pagespeed.8450/#post-42124


----------



## pabatribick (30. Dez. 2014)

In ISPConfig kann man das nicht Anpassen?


----------



## nowayback (30. Dez. 2014)

Soweit ich weiß nicht ohne das es bei Updates überschrieben wird.


----------



## pabatribick (30. Dez. 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> warum brauchst du nen separaten apache2? davon abgesehen kannst du apache2 mit den richtigen parametern komplilieren, sodass es wieder in den debian spezifischen verzeichnissen liegt und somit funktioniert auch ispconfig weiterhin problemlos


Das hatte ich vorhin noch überlesen. Ich habe das package apache2 gelöscht und wollte eben wegen der veralteten Version Apache und PHP selbst Kompilieren. Ne Idee welche Pfade ich alle ändern muss. Deine Anleitung für Nginx ist ja ganz nett, aber wird scheinbar nicht übereinstimmen? Eventuell gibts vllt. sogar von Debian ne Liste, wo steht, wo etwas installiert wird.


----------



## nowayback (30. Dez. 2014)

Zitat von pabatribick:


> Das hatte ich vorhin noch überlesen. Ich habe das package apache2 gelöscht und wollte eben wegen der veralteten Version Apache und PHP selbst Kompilieren. Ne Idee welche Pfade ich alle ändern muss. Deine Anleitung für Nginx ist ja ganz nett, aber wird scheinbar nicht übereinstimmen? Eventuell gibts vllt. sogar von Debian ne Liste, wo steht, wo etwas installiert wird.


Veraltet ist hier definitiv nicht korrekt. Es ist nicht die neueste Version und das hat u.A. Sicherheitsgründe. Daher finde ich es, und warscheinlich auch die meisten die es nutzen, okay so wie es ist. Außerdem weiß ich nicht warum du zwingend die neueste Version brauchst, aber es geht mich auch nicht wirklich was an.

Welche Pfade beim kompilieren der Debian-Version vom Apache2 genommen werden, kannst du in den Sources in der Datei config.layout einsehen. Da steht alles drin was du benötigst.


----------



## pabatribick (30. Dez. 2014)

Verstehe. Das heißt dann quasi, wenn ne Lücke bekannt wird, macht debian nen Bugfix/sicherheitsupdate auch dafür obwohls die selbe Version bleibt? Ich wurde vor ca. nem Jahr mit der Apache Version 2.2.2 Angegriffen und der Angreifer ist lt. Serverlogs über Apache über eine CGI (Shellshock?) Lücke reingekommen und konnte sich dann als root einloggen. Lt. Hostingunternehmen wurde das natürlich gleich erkannt, und der Server ging dann auch erstmals gleich komplett down. [...] Deswegen bereitet mir das etwas sorge.

Siehe hier, genau das ist passiert: http://www.exploit-db.com/exploits/29290/

Super, vielen Dank. Werde ich dann nachschauen


----------



## nowayback (30. Dez. 2014)

Zitat von pabatribick:


> Verstehe. Das heißt dann quasi, wenn ne Lücke bekannt wird, macht debian nen Bugfix/sicherheitsupdate auch dafür obwohls die selbe Version bleibt?


Richtig... die hat dann z.b. debu3 oder sowas im namen drin. Die Sicherheitslücken, die die Version betreffen, sind dann gepatcht. Du hast halt mit dem Zeug ausm Stable Zweig den Vorteil, dass es bewährte Programmversionen sind. In neuesten Versionen können deutlich mehr Fehler stecken, als in den alten, schon hundert mal untersuchten, Versionen. Daher macht es nur Sinn z.B. Apache selbst zu kompilieren, wenn man irgendwas braucht, was in der Debian Version nicht drin ist, oder man wirklich die neuste Version braucht. Die neuste Version findet man meist sogar im unstable Zweig. Da spart man sich das kompilieren dann auch noch.


----------



## pabatribick (1. Jan. 2015)

Hallo! Danke und schönes neues Jahr 

Ist es möglich ISPConfig ohne PHP fcgi zu verwenden? Einfach die vhost bearbeiten nehm ich mal an?


----------



## Till (2. Jan. 2015)

Machen kannst Du das schon, ergibt nur keinen Sinn für mich.


----------



## pabatribick (2. Jan. 2015)

Das Problem ist jetzt nur noch, er will mir von hier https://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-wheezy-apache2-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-p4 bei dem Punkt PHP FPM libapache2-mod-fastcgi nicht installieren. Ich kann deswegen ISPConfig nicht öffnen, es kommt lediglich ne leere Seite, deswegen die Frage.


----------



## nowayback (2. Jan. 2015)

dann schau dir mal den teil mit den apt sources nochmal genau an in dem tutorial... du wirst feststellen, dass es doch funktioniert wenn du dich daran hälst


----------



## pabatribick (4. Jan. 2015)

Danke, da hätte ich auch selbst draufkommen können... ;-)

Habe aber immernoch das Problem, dass ich einfach nicht ins Controlpanel reinkomme. Das war bei meinem anderem Server auch schon mal  Vorhin gab mir Apache im Klartext die Errorseite in Plain-Text aus:

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//IETF//DTD HTML 2.0//EN">
<html><head>
<title>400 Bad Request</title>
</head><body>
<h1>Bad Request</h1>
<p>Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.<br />
Reason: You're speaking plain HTTP to an SSL-enabled server port.<br />
Instead use the HTTPS scheme to access this URL, please.<br />
```
Dann habe ich statt http ein https gemacht in der Adresszeile und nun kommt ne leere seite 
Ne idee was nun schon wieder ist? Und leider weiß icu nicht mehr, wie ich das auf dem anderem Server damals gefixt hatte 

[Edit]: Gelöst  hatte etwas in der Config auseditiert (mein Fehler). Funktioniert nun.


----------

